# Diamond Resorts?



## W0nderstruck (Jan 13, 2020)

I went to a travel show and purchased what I thought was just 3 different vacations for a great price of $299. 3 night trip, 4 night cruise(Carnival, Norwegian Royal Caribbean ect.) and a 7 night resort stay that I was told could be used in Hawaii. I knew there was a 120 minute seminar on the resort you had to attend at the end of the first trip but the person helping made it seem like it wasn’t a big deal. 

Upon further research the seminar is very high pressure. Anyone have experience with this?

I’m curious if I don’t decide to sign up if  I’ll still get my other trips.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 13, 2020)

Very common. They are called OPCs - off property concierges. Every large ts chain sells this way. They find non-members, charge them a fee for those trips that they give free to members for attending the presentation. I've got so many unused 3 nighters and cruise certs i now refuse them. (Careful of the booking restrictions).

Your obligation is simply go to the 120+ minute presentation in return for the low price. No obligation to buy more. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 14, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Very common. They are called OPCs - off property concierges. Every large ts chain sells this way. They find non-members, charge them a fee for those trips that they give free to members for attending the presentation. I've got so many unused 3 nighters and cruise certs i now refuse them. (Careful of the booking restrictions).
> 
> Your obligation is simply go to the 120+ minute presentation in return for the low price. No obligation to buy more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I’ve heard some horror stories about Diamonds presentations like that they basically spend 3 hours after the 120 minutes trying to get you to sign up or that they require you to give them a CC and ID to get into the presentation so they can run a background check on you and sign you up for a Barclays CC.

Are they all like this? 

Also Do they typically give ones out that can be used in Hawaii? I was told the 7 night one could but after asking for advice on the presentation in a frustrated group for Diamond members someone said to look into that claim as she’d never heard of it. I know someone who specifically bought it for their honeymoon as they had planned to go to Hawaii anyways.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 14, 2020)

We are asked for picture ID. They do not make a copy of it or of Credit Card. The big thing is read anything they ask you to sign at the beginning make sure they are not asking for permission to run a Credit Check. Wyndham may also try to sneak this in at the beginning of a Wyndham Sales Presentation. If it was promised to be 2 hours then at the end of 2 hours get up and walk out. Free lunch or breakfast does not count as part of the 2 hours.


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 14, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> We are asked for picture ID. They do not make a copy of it or of Credit Card. The big thing is read anything they ask you to sign at the beginning make sure they are not asking for permission to run a Credit Check. Wyndham may also try to sneak this in at the beginning of a Wyndham Sales Presentation. If it was promised to be 2 hours then at the end of 2 hours get up and walk out. Free lunch or breakfast does not count as part of the 2 hours.


Thanks for your response! 

I was told that at Diamond presentations you can’t just get up and leave after the 2 hours. They have to sign off that you attended and sign off on your other trips or they’ll report you as a no show and you get charged for your 3 day stay. 

Did you get multiple trips out of it? I’m wondering if they’ll revoke my other trips for not signing up to do a timeshare.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 14, 2020)

They can only keep you for the promised time up front. If the time is up they will try and get you to stay. Be firm. Ask for a Manager. Make a scene.

We are DRI Members. We have had more problems with Wyndham then with DRI.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 14, 2020)

W0nderstruck said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> I was told that at Diamond presentations you can’t just get up and leave after the 2 hours. They have to sign off that you attended and sign off on your other trips or they’ll report you as a no show and you get charged for your 3 day stay.
> 
> Did you get multiple trips out of it? I’m wondering if they’ll revoke my other trips for not signing up to do a timeshare.



If they told you it’s 2 hours, hold them to it. You may need to be very firm. 

Personally, I avoid all presentations and find a good deal with no strings attached. To me, I go on vacation to relax; not be put in the meat grinder by slimey sales staff. That’s not my understanding of VACATION. 

Oh, and I never give any ID, sign anything when attending. I would argue that that was not part of the deal. I was to simply attend for 2 hours. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 14, 2020)

W0nderstruck said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I’ve heard some horror stories about Diamonds presentations like that they basically spend 3 hours after the 120 minutes trying to get you to sign up or that they require you to give them a CC and ID to get into the presentation so they can run a background check on you and sign you up for a Barclays CC.
> 
> ...


Yes, all ts chains have salespeople who keep you to wear you down. Bring the paper that says it is 120 minutes and tell the reception and the salesperson that you are only staying 120 minutes. On checkin, get the name of the sales manager and pick up both business cards from the counter ... the resort manager and the CEO. place all these papers on the desk in front of you when you go to the salesperson's office. Bring some work to do for those times when they leave and pretend to talk to their manager (similar to a car dealership)... i used to take my laptop  Feel free to go to the restroom or to get a coffee or snack to break up the time.

There are various certificates handed out ... most have strict activation and usage dates and restricted access to trips. You likely have to attend another sales presentation as a condition of use. Most of them require that you haven't attended a presentation or EOL for the previous 6 months so i never can use them. I used a 3 nighter at Royal Kona Hawaii once to add onto a regular week vacation nearby so that was good.

You'll give your cc on checkin, don't let thrm charge it again. They might want to briefly look at it and your ID is all. Don't sign up for Barclays card, dont sign permission for them to do a credit check.

Just be in charge of the discussion. Most people don't understand the sales process. Google Grant Cardone... he is the sales trainer Diamond uses. Steer the discussion don't let them steer it. Make them answer your questions. I bring a list of questions for them to answer. Be polite. If they yell and berate smile and remember the times your young kids did that. If they ask why you are smiling ask them how old they are then tell them they remind you of your 8 year old daughter.

Anyway i've just come back after a great EOL here at Mystic Dunes, free bar and gourmet food during the 'pairings party' for Diamond's LPGA tournament with performances by musicians Colt Ford then BoyzIIMen. So i'm rambling.




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 15, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> If they told you it’s 2 hours, hold them to it. You may need to be very firm.
> 
> Personally, I avoid all presentations and find a good deal with no strings attached. To me, I go on vacation to relax; not be put in the meat grinder by slimey sales staff. That’s not my understanding of VACATION.
> 
> ...


Yeah I plan to set a timer on my phone and hold them to the fact they said only 2 hours. I’ll definitely argue that. They don’t need any of it because I’m not planning on buying one. 

I’ve got up to 10 days to cancel so I may end up doing that. Just making sure I get an idea of everything before I do.


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 15, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Yes, all ts chains have salespeople who keep you to wear you down. Bring the paper that says it is 120 minutes and tell the reception and the salesperson that you are only staying 120 minutes. On checkin, get the name of the sales manager and pick up both business cards from the counter ... the resort manager and the CEO. place all these papers on the desk in front of you when you go to the salesperson's office. Bring some work to do for those times when they leave and pretend to talk to their manager (similar to a car dealership)... i used to take my laptop  Feel free to go to the restroom or to get a coffee or snack to break up the time.
> 
> There are various certificates handed out ... most have strict activation and usage dates and restricted access to trips. You likely have to attend another sales presentation as a condition of use. Most of them require that you haven't attended a presentation or EOL for the previous 6 months so i never can use them. I used a 3 nighter at Royal Kona Hawaii once to add onto a regular week vacation nearby so that was good.
> 
> ...


I’ll definitely bring the paper. I also am setting a timer for 120 minutes on my phone as a visual and plan to let them know during our talk once it goes off they’re singing everything and I’m leaving. 

So you think the usages will be so strict I won’t be able to use the other trips? My main concern is they wouldn’t uphold the two other trips but now it sounds like they make the requirements so specific it’s hard to use them. 

I’m trying to get an idea of everything before I decide wether to keep or cancel(have 10 days). My sibling also purchased one for their honeymoon(because of the Hawaii promise) and I’d hate for them to do the trip/presentation and not be able to go to Hawaii. They purchased because they heard from me about the deal.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok i'm guessing you don't have the 3 trip certificates yet? Bring a magnifying glass so you can read the small print.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 15, 2020)

In general I don't attend timeshare presentations anymore, even when they offer me $300 or whatever.   Although when the kids were much younger, and before we got into timeshares, we took a few trips like this.   4 or 5 Night trips in a 2BR/2BA somewhere decent for like $299, but 2hr presentation required.    Haven't done it for years, but recently decided to do a Marriott presentation and trip to Frenchman's Cove in St Thomas later this year.   6 nights for $1,200.   We used our Marriott Points to add additional nights at Westin St John.

So done selectively...to the right destination at the right price...these trips can be maximized to your advantage.  You just have to be firm and stay disciplined, not everyone is capable of doing that.   So I think the most important element is that you need to know yourself and be honest about that with yourself...if that makes sense.   If you can't be firm and walk away then you shouldn't go and no deal is good enough to risk going to a presentation.  The sales reps are well trained to convince you that you need to buy something from them.   If they can't convince you, some timeshare companies have a bad reputation of trying to guilt or bully you into a purchase.   Some may even give you a sales pitch based on total fabrications, and only later will you find out that what you thought was your main reasons for buying with them was never real to being with.


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 15, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Ok i'm guessing you don't have the 3 trip certificates yet? Bring a magnifying glass so you can read the small print.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Not yet. I don’t think they gave them out at the travel show. I have a carbon copy of my receipt which states I get a $100 visa, 4 day/3 night hotel 5 day/4 night cruise and the 8 day/7 night resort stay. I essentially have to call to book my first trip.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 15, 2020)

W0nderstruck said:


> Not yet. I don’t think they gave them out at the travel show. I have a carbon copy of my receipt which states I get a $100 visa, 4 day/3 night hotel 5 day/4 night cruise and the 8 day/7 night resort stay. I essentially have to call to book my first trip.


 If it is just one number to call,it is likely a regional call center. I would call right away to ask details of each trip. They should offer to email you details. If you don't get perfect answers, msg me which call center it is and i will find a manager to help. I have in person access to them all for 3 more days... the are all here in Orlando at the pro golf tournament they sponsor.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Jan 16, 2020)

It can turn into half a day event because they don't count any of the sitting around waiting or small talk as your presentation. When you go to check in, you should tell them that you have a reservation somewhere else at a particular time and that you need to get out in time. They won't help you track your time, but if you let them know out the gate that you have to be somewhere else, they will hopefully get to the point rather than make you wait for this person or that person, etc. 

Also, don't ask any questions at all about anything! That adds to your time and they will think that you interested and it will be a lot harder to get out of there.


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 16, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> If it is just one number to call,it is likely a regional call center. I would call right away to ask details of each trip. They should offer to email you details. If you don't get perfect answers, msg me which call center it is and i will find a manager to help. I have in person access to them all for 3 more days... the are all here in Orlando at the pro golf tournament they sponsor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Thank you!

I called the destination exchange team twice. One in Vegas and once in Orlando. Vegas wasn’t too helpful she basically just gave me the bare minimum for an answer and didn’t offer to email me. I decided to call again, and  Orlando was actually pretty helpful. She actually pulled up my info and said that my package is a bounce back package and once I complete the timeshare presentation that they’ll give me the cruise as the gift and then destination exchange as well as the $100 GC. 

I wasn’t told this in my purchase but in the phone call she said if I book within 60 days that I get an extra night free. I also asked for everything to emailed to me which she offered to do. But in my email it states differently than I was offered. She’s stating the resort package is 5 day/4 night stay which isn’t true. It’s supposed to be 8 day/7 night. I have her email so I’ll just email her back and ask. 

Sounds like your having fun at the LPGA tournament!


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok its Destination Exchange. This is a new internal exchange program for Diamond weeks owners ... it has average access to Diamond properties so keep your orlando contact's name handy and don't be shy to ask for more than she offers, over several convos.

I hadn't heard of 8/7 but if you have it in writing they will honour it.

They have an OPC booth selling basically the same package here in Orlando at the Diamond sponsored LPGA tournament. It should all work out for you just keep on top of the terms and conditons.

Yes i am having a great time, basically free food and booze and amazing concerts all week.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Jan 17, 2020)

Never had a problem with a Diamond or Wyndham Presentation. Never bought a contract with either. Always received our gifts. Always listen and rarely ever ask questions. 

We like to see different resorts and the presentations give you a good idea of whats what. 

Bill


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 17, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Ok its Destination Exchange. This is a new internal exchange program for Diamond weeks owners ... it has average access to Diamond properties so keep your orlando contact's name handy and don't be shy to ask for more than she offers, over several convos.
> 
> I hadn't heard of 8/7 but if you have it in writing they will honour it.
> 
> ...


The first trip I was told isn’t in a Diamond resort. Probably because of the timeshare presentation but the 8 day/7 night trip is. 

I spun some sort of wheel and landed on the “honey moon 8 day/ 7 night” but to be fair the sales person also gave it to my friend who landed on a golf thing.  Was told the 8 day/7 night trip could be at any resort Diamond owns barring availability. 

Thank you so much for your help! I hadn’t even thought about calling until you brought it up.


----------



## gwberg (Jan 17, 2020)

I purchased the exact same Diamond package last Sunday at the Boston travel show. Reading the posts about Diamond and the package deal, I want to cancel and get my $299 back. Should I just dispute the credit charge? (I don’t see anything in the paperwork about how to cancel.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 18, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Never had a problem with a Diamond or Wyndham Presentation. Never bought a contract with either. Always received our gifts. Always listen and rarely ever ask questions.
> 
> We like to see different resorts and the presentations give you a good idea of whats what.
> 
> Bill


Do you find it difficult to book your free trips where you want?

One of my worries is it’ll be too hard to book. Plus with my sibling buying it for their honeymoon, I’d hate for it to be too hard to book for them.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 18, 2020)

W0nderstruck said:


> Do you find it difficult to book your free trips where you want?
> 
> One of my worries is it’ll be too hard to book. Plus with my sibling buying it for their honeymoon, I’d hate for it to be too hard to book for them.



It is anything but a sure thing. If you want a sure thing take on a timeshare and book the weeks you want. My last five were free and what I like.

Bill


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 19, 2020)

Was their setup as this? I see a wheel. This is the one at this week's golf tournament
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## gwberg (Jan 19, 2020)

I don’t see a wheel in the photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwberg (Jan 19, 2020)

I decided I WILL dispute the $299 credit card charge for the Diamond package. One reason is that the salesman said I could get confirmation ONLINE of the details of the free cruise and resort stay. But there is no website in any of the paperwork and only his handwritten notes on the form we signed). So that means a phone call to confirm the details. I’m dubious that it will be as easy to book the two “gifts” without purchasing anything or going through more sales pitches as he said. That’s my decision but maybe you will make a different one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 19, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Was their setup as this? I see a wheel. This is the one at this week's golf tournament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was like that. You got a coupon upon entering the travel show you could “redeem” at the booth. A sales associate came up and took your coupon then let you spin the wheel and took you over to a table where they explained everything. How your getting three trips for X price so long as you go to the seminar on their resorts. I think they are supposed to offer the one you land on as one of your trips. But my friend landed on golf and the women gave her a honeymoon stay instead because she could tell my friend didn’t golf.


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 19, 2020)

gwberg said:


> I purchased the exact same Diamond package last Sunday at the Boston travel show. Reading the posts about Diamond and the package deal, I want to cancel and get my $299 back. Should I just dispute the credit charge? (I don’t see anything in the paperwork about how to cancel.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I saw somewhere on the paperwork that it was 10 days to cancel but upon looking for it I can’t find it.

I also purchased at the Boston travel show. Still undecided weather to keep or not. If it’s just as easy as doing the seminar and then getting the gifts then it’s worth it.

They’re super helpful on the phone. If you curious before you dispute it, call the number on the side of the pamphlet and they’ll tell you everything and put it in writing(an email). 

I was told you get your “gifts”(other trips and $109 visa) after you do the seminar. She also said if you book within 10 days you get a free night added onto the first trip.


----------



## gwberg (Jan 19, 2020)

My experience over many years of timeshare presentations is that the “seminars” are NEVER easy. They always make it seem that way until two hours into it and you try to say no, I don’t want to buy. Then all bets are off. And if you do buy—and we’ve bought a lot—there’s always a discrepancy between what you were told, what you understood, and what you end up getting. I’ll think about calling, but I already feel the salesperson at the Travel show gave me the wrong impression about seeing all the details on a website (not verbally on the phone or by email). If he lied about that then what else isn’t true? If it seems to good to be true it probably is. Happy to hear your thoughts, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwberg (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh, and read the terms and conditions. It says “no cancellations or refunds.” That’s a huge red flag. I don’t know what Massachusets law says but I bet there’s a law about that. In Florida it is 10 days to cancel and they have to put on the contract. As I write this I still think I’ll dispute it later today (it’s been a week) and hope the credit card company will back me up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 19, 2020)

W0nderstruck said:


> Yes it was like that. You got a coupon upon entering the travel show you could “redeem” at the booth. A sales associate came up and took your coupon then let you spin the wheel and took you over to a table where they explained everything. How your getting three trips for X price so long as you go to the seminar on their resorts. I think they are supposed to offer the one you land on as one of your trips. But my friend landed on golf and the women gave her a honeymoon stay instead because she could tell my friend didn’t golf.


Closeup of the wheel. Yes they will change prizes easily as you said. Lots signing up.

Followup to looking into Destination Exchange workings... my update salesperson was so bad and didn't know what it was.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 20, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Closeup of the wheel. Yes they will change prizes easily as you said. Lots signing up.
> 
> Followup to looking into Destination Exchange workings... my update salesperson was so bad and didn't know what it was.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was it. When I called the number on the side it said destination exchange on the welcome message. Not totally sure what it is. 

Wondering if because it’s new he/she didn’t know?


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 20, 2020)

Destination exchange i described above... each department has their own staff. Once you get your cruise cert that will he another department etc

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 21, 2020)

gwberg said:


> My experience over many years of timeshare presentations is that the “seminars” are NEVER easy. They always make it seem that way until two hours into it and you try to say no, I don’t want to buy. Then all bets are off. And if you do buy—and we’ve bought a lot—there’s always a discrepancy between what you were told, what you understood, and what you end up getting. I’ll think about calling, but I already feel the salesperson at the Travel show gave me the wrong impression about seeing all the details on a website (not verbally on the phone or by email). If he lied about that then what else isn’t true? If it seems to good to be true it probably is. Happy to hear your thoughts, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I definitely don’t plan on buying one. I honestly just bought it for the trips with no intention of signing up for a timeshare.

What did he say about seeing the details on the website?

I’m still undecided about what I’m going to do. If you cancel let me know how it goes. I’ve seen people send in letters rescinding their purchase and others just dispute with their CC saying they were lied to a few called to cancel as well. This was all just in research though.


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 21, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Destination exchange i described above... each department has their own staff. Once you get your cruise cert that will he another department etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Ohhhh, Sorry must have missed that response. 

I got an email basically stating 





> *The presentation will last approximately one hundred twenty (120) minutes. *As a token of our appreciation for the time you will be spending with us at your Discover Diamond sales presentation you will receive *$100 Visa Gift Card, 4 Night Ice Cruise cert., Destination Xchange (DEX) cert.*. You will then be free to enjoy the rest of your vacation as you wish.



So the cruise certificate is Ice, whatever that is.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 21, 2020)

Ohhh that's not particularly good if it's from ICE. They are a 3rd party that Diamond just started using. I googled them and saw only bad reviews. Hopefully you have a good experience.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## gwberg (Jan 21, 2020)

I disputed the credit card charge. The salesman did lie to us about having a website. I’ll let you how that goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 22, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Ohhh that's not particularly good if it's from ICE. They are a 3rd party that Diamond just started using. I googled them and saw only bad reviews. Hopefully you have a good experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


What kind of bad reviews did you see? I did see some negative BBB reviews. 

I’m thinking I’m just gonna dispute the charge if ICE is difficult to deal with. Don’t particularly wanna have headache after headaches trying to book these trips.


----------



## W0nderstruck (Jan 22, 2020)

gwberg said:


> I disputed the credit card charge. The salesman did lie to us about having a website. I’ll let you how that goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So he said there’d be a website to book from? Or just with info?

I’m thinking of disputing too after hearing ICE has negative reviews. Did you just tell your CC that you felt you were lied to?


----------



## gwberg (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes, we explained in our dispute that the salesman lied. We asked him to give us a copy of the laminated sheets that gave details of the cruise and resort stay. He said we could find the same information on their website. That’s not true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W0nderstruck (Feb 9, 2020)

gwberg said:


> Yes, we explained in our dispute that the salesman lied. We asked him to give us a copy of the laminated sheets that gave details of the cruise and resort stay. He said we could find the same information on their website. That’s not true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did it go? Did they give you any trouble?


----------



## gwberg (Feb 9, 2020)

W0nderstruck said:


> How did it go? Did they give you any trouble?



Still waiting to hear back. I won’t give up easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNCollins (May 15, 2020)

Hi @W0nderstruck and @gwberg,

Do you have any current updates?


----------



## pedro47 (May 16, 2020)

To the OP, can you give us an update?


----------



## gwberg (Jun 29, 2020)

Sorry to be so late with this reply. My credit card company resolved the dispute in my favor. I got all my money back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

